# OPH - Ophir High Conviction Fund



## System (7 December 2018)

The Ophir High Conviction Fund is a long only, small and mid-cap fund. The Fund typically invests in 15-30 companies listed outside the S&P/ASX 50, providing investors with a concentrated exposure to a portfolio of high quality listed businesses.

Utilising Ophir's extensive fundamental, bottom-up research process, the Fund aims to identify under-researched or under-valued businesses leveraged to structural growth opportunities with an ability to deliver ongoing positive earnings revisions.

The majority of businesses within the portfolio will typically already have established business models with large or growing end markets and a clearly identifiable pipeline of future growth opportunities. As a concentrated portfolio, the Fund seeks to identify the very best of these opportunities to ensure each portfolio position delivers a meaningful impact on overall portfolio returns.

It is anticipated that OPH will list on the ASX during December 2018. 

http://www.ophiram.com.au/ophir-high-conviction-fund


----------



## frugal.rock (Tuesday at 1:15 AM)




----------



## divs4ever (Tuesday at 4:50 AM)

i hold some rivals (  using the EX 20/EX 50  theme on the ASX )  with mixed results 

 the rivals i selected  ' smoothed out ' div. payouts 

 however those who are good at trading ( and research ) might do well  be timing the buys ( picking those 'big div. years ) ( or better still when the share price is very low )


----------

